# Beer Wars Movie



## arsenewenger (21/8/09)

Was doing some searching round the net last night for all things beer and came across this , Sounds good not sure if anyone has heard of this or if it is going to be released in Aus. Anyone heard of this

[post="0"]http://beerwarsmovie.com/about/synopsis/[/post]

Synopsis
In America, size matters. The bigger you are, the more power you have, especially in the business world.

Director Anat Baron takes you on a no holds barred exploration of the U.S. beer industry that ultimately reveals the truth behind the label of your favorite beer. Told from an insiders perspective, the film goes behind the scenes of the daily battles and all out wars that dominate one of Americas favorite industries.

Beer Wars begins as the corporate behemoths are being challenged by small, independent brewers who are shunning the status quo and creating innovative new beers. The story is told through 2 of these entrepreneurs - Sam and Rhonda - battling the might and tactics of Corporate America. We witness their struggle to achieve their American Dream in an industry dominated by powerful corporations unwilling to cede an inch.

This contemporary David and Goliath story is ultimately about keeping your integrity (and your familys home) in the face of temptation. Beer Wars is a revealing and entertaining journey that provides unexpected and surprising turns and promises to change the worlds opinion on those infamous 99 bottles of beer on the wall.


----------



## altone (21/8/09)

arsenewenger said:


> Was doing some searching round the net last night for all things beer and came across this , Sounds good not sure if anyone has heard of this or if it is going to be released in Aus. Anyone heard of this
> 
> [post="0"]http://beerwarsmovie.com/about/synopsis/[/post]
> 
> ...



You can always download the torrent .. being seeded by a few here I think.


----------



## arsenewenger (21/8/09)

good idea might look into it


----------



## WeaselEstateBrewery (21/8/09)

Have watched quite a bit of the movie. I wonder how different the story is to Australia, we have two massive brands that have > 90% of the market? I am sure they do their best to squeeze out the small guys.


----------



## np1962 (21/8/09)

boddingtons best said:


> You can always download the torrent .. being seeded by a few here I think.


Not sure how many are still seeding but this was discussed In This Thread
Link in Post 26 to torrent.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Effect (21/8/09)

on the d/l...

watched some of the shorts and read some of the reviews...

a lot of people didn't seem to happy about that lady brewer who made mega swill being involved in it...


----------



## Effect (21/8/09)

but if you want to see something really cool


----------



## arsenewenger (21/8/09)

That is really cool Phillip thanks for the link 

AW


----------



## bum (22/8/09)

Phillip said:


> a lot of people didn't seem to happy about that lady brewer who made mega swill being involved in it...



This is probably because she makes gimmicky shit and is clearly only in it for the money. She is set-up as the heart of the movie and I want her product to fail. This movie is a disaster. Seriously.

Worth watching for the small glimpse into the Dogfish Head brewery - but nothing else.


----------



## mwd (23/8/09)

Are you meaning the woman narrator who is allergic to alcohol who made "Hard Lemonade" as a business. ? Hardly Megaswill. <_< 

Or the other dimwit adding caffeine to beer and expecting it be hugely popular.?

Think the main point of the thing was Anhauser Bucsh pretending to be a 'Craftbrewer' using other names to fool the public.

Craftbrewing is one area of American Brewing that is really on an growth boom, it is one of those Yuppie things going on over there. Got to be good if it is spreading the word to a bigger consumer base.


----------



## roverfj1200 (23/8/09)

Took a look at the Doco and it pretty well sums up how politics and legislation dictate what most people drink. By keeping the money flow in a few hands the system can be milked with ease. The same thing happens right here in the lucky country..

They would stop home brew if they could.( but we would go underground some control is better than none) and that way you would all have to drink VB. 

:angry:


----------



## beer slayer (23/8/09)

I have seen the Doco and it just goes to show how much control the the big
guys have from production to where they position there beers on the shelf.
I'm just glad that they have NO control on what I can produce in my garage.
Srew the big guys and long live the craftbrewer!!!


----------



## Effect (23/8/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Are you meaning the woman narrator who is allergic to alcohol who made "Hard Lemonade" as a business. ? Hardly Megaswill. <_<




haven't watched it, so don't know...only have read reviews and such.

it's on the d/l now, so i'll find out what they are talking about...

edit: yeah, it was the lady making that moonshot bs...


----------



## Bastow (9/6/10)

I watched this movie/documentary a couple of months ago and it is pretty average, good to see Dogfish head but seriously beer/energy drink come on!!! I think i read something about the Australian share being 95-98% Lion/ Fosters. Which is a lot worse than America, on the positive side though i think the trend is changing towards "Craft Brewers" but more often than not once a brewer gets a name for themselves their shares are snapped up by the Big 2 as they can't stand to see someone else have a minute portion of there market share.

It'd like to see an Aussie version, made.


BASTOW

P.S. Gotta love Youtube "Mini" Videos!!!


----------



## Hatchy (9/6/10)

A mate grabbed this for me after getting the Beer Hunter series. Beer wars could've been really good but wasn't spectacular. I will watch it again but only because I was boozed when I watched it the 1st time so can't really remember it.


----------



## jakub76 (9/6/10)

I think this is an excellent film. Sure some of the characters were a little difficult to relate to, probably because of their marketing backgrounds but the research, access and insight this film offers is a pretty amazing slice of the American beer world. 
I found a perverse pleasure in watching passionate, brand loyal beer drinkers unable to distinguish their brand between millers, coors and bud. 
If you enjoyed the marketing angle I suggest looking up another doco called 'Art and Copy' some good insight into giant beer advertising and why it works


----------



## tehdilgerer (15/6/10)

just watched it then, really i think they should have focused on Dogfish Head. I couldn't give a shit about moonshot caffeine beer, wtf anyway, but Sam from DfH seems like a great bloke, and his story was way more interesting than the others. If anything, im going to hunt down their beers and give em a try, hopefully not disappointed


----------



## O'Henry (15/6/10)

tehdilgerer said:


> just watched it then, really i think they should have focused on Dogfish Head. I couldn't give a shit about moonshot caffeine beer, wtf anyway, but Sam from DfH seems like a great bloke, and his story was way more interesting than the others. If anything, im going to hunt down their beers and give em a try, hopefully not disappointed



Prepare for awesome... 90 minute IPA is one of my favs. Destined to be a one off taste for me, no doubt.


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (15/6/10)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='643493' date='Jun 15 2010, 10:46 PM']Prepare for awesome... 90 minute IPA is one of my favs. Destined to be a one off taste for me, no doubt.[/quote]

I've got a bottle to share when you get back to Sydney. Better hope I can avoid drinking it myself - I think it's my fav. IPA.


----------



## O'Henry (16/6/10)

JonnyAnchovy said:


> I've got a bottle to share when you get back to Sydney. Better hope I can avoid drinking it myself - I think it's my fav. IPA.



As I wrote that, I was thinking 'maybe John got one while he was away. I know he loves it.' And you did! ******* champ! Am really excited about the beer day. Have you brewed yet?


----------

